# Can Corydoras live in a tank with fluorite gravel?



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

I have Corydoras pygmaeus and Corydoras panda on fluorite and they are doing great.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

if you just changed all your substrate out, was your tank cycled before and did you not keep any of the old substrate in? your tank could be in a second cycle, which would account for your cories' deaths. test your parameters...


----------



## Solo707 (Mar 31, 2008)

I've had corydoras Habrosus in a tank with ecocompete before....bad idea. Poor little things all lost their barbels sifting through the soil!


----------



## Geoscouter (Feb 22, 2011)

Should have mentioned that the gravel was changed about 8 weeks ago, didn't change the canister filter and had a very short cycle. ammonia and nitrite show 0. Nitrate is 40 ppm I'm using pps-pro solutions for ferts. This may have been related to heat as the tank got to 82.3 max while I was gone on vacation according to my RKL. 

I'm interested in hearing from anyone who have kept cories on fluorite longer than 3 months. I'd really like to have 3-6 of these in the tank but only if they have no problem with the substrate. 

Also, if cories are not compatible with fluorite what bottom dwellers are?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i don't recommend anything that likes to root in teh substrate to be on flourite. The edges are just too rough. Loaches, cories, etc will all have issues with their barbels when kept on that sort of surface long term. Also, cories are extremely social, and should be kept in groups preferably larger than 6.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Mine did great, they were even breeding. But I used flourite sand.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I think it's a myth, but I haven't confirmed it by testing. My quarantine tank has flourite and about 20 young cories that are fine, but they will be moved in a couple weeks. I've never lost cories in other tanks to barbel deterioration as far as I know.


----------



## toastedtoast (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a breeding population of pygmy cories on a tank that's mostly florite. I just gave them a small "sandbox" of pool filter sand in one corner and they do all their rooting around in that area. It's pretty clear that they don't like the coarse gravel and they will eat much more happily if I throw the food onto the sandy part of the tank.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I had cories in rough flourite, they lost most of their barbels. I then changed to seachem onyx black sand and they loved it.


----------



## Geoscouter (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a breeding population of pygmy cories on a tank that's mostly florite. I just gave them a small "sandbox" of pool filter sand in one corner and they do all their rooting around in that area. It's pretty clear that they don't like the coarse gravel and they will eat much more happily if I throw the food onto the sandy part of the tank.

That sounds interesting. What size tank and how big is the sandy area? Did you put the sand the full depth of the surrounding substrate or just add a layer on top? Any pictures of this setup?


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

jcgd said:


> I think it's a myth, but I haven't confirmed it by testing. My quarantine tank has flourite and about 20 young cories that are fine, but they will be moved in a couple weeks. I've never lost cories in other tanks to barbel deterioration as far as I know.


It is a myth, I concur. I recall numerous people not having issues with cories and flourite, myself included. I have only used flourite original since 02'. None of my cories lost their barbels. The only time they will do so is when water conditions are poor. Water is at is worst condition at the substrate level. Thus giving everyone the impression that it is the flourite itself being the culprit. Flourite is not really sharp imo and unlike eco its not rough so it more feasible.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I have my suspicions but I can't say for sure. Seems to be water quality to me too.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I have breeded cories in regular flourite. I didnt care much for water quality. It seemed fine...never paid much attention to it.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

My Sterbai have been doing great in my flourite tank for 2 years. Barbels are healthy looking as well. Interesting experiment from the person with sand in the corner though!:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Cory cats will lose parts for other reasons beside hard sharp substrate. 

I had Cory cats lose barbs in a fully sand covered tank. I did not turn over my sand enough I think I just gently would suck up the poo trying no to suck up sand. They do love to dig in it. I redid the tank and now have Eco compleat. I have noticed my Cory cats barbs are growing back now. The sand i had was old and must have been harboring some bacteria that was effecting my corys barbs. 

The little sandbox idea is a great one. I am going to have to try that. I feel bad for taking the sand away from them. they do look so cute digging deep in the sand.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

it is not a myth, but it really does depend on what KIND of cory.

Some species will physically bury their faces up to their eyes in sand while rooting for food. This is an important part of their feeding and behavior to keep them happy.

Some species simply eat off the surface, some just stick their noses in. Just because fish survive on a surface, does not mean it is particularly good for them nor are they able to exhibit their real behavior.


----------

